# ATO: Made an honest mistake on your activity statement?



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's Small Business Newsroom:


*Made an honest mistake on your activity statement?*








*4*
*4 March 2019*

If you've made a mistake or left something out on a previous activity statement, in most cases you can simply correct the error on your next activity statement or lodge a revised statement.
You can do this:
though myGov
on the Business Portal
from your business software if it is enabled for Standard Business Reporting (SBR)
by phoning us on *13 28 66* to get a revision form.

You need to correct mistakes within four years.
We know that most people do the right thing. To keep a level playing field for small businesses who do the right thing, we take stronger action against people who deliberately try to cheat the tax and super system.
Recently a company director was sentenced for making false claims in their activity statement and creating false supporting evidence.
Having trouble? Contact us and we'll work with you to find a solution.
*Find out about:*
Fixing BAS mistakes or making adjustments
Correct an activity statement
Correcting GST errors
Sunshine Coast man sentenced to 30 months' jail for tax fraud

(https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/sma...e-on-your-activity-statement-/?sbnews20190508)


----------

